# Kork einfärben



## Geraetefetischist (12. Februar 2008)

Gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, Korkgriffen eine andere Farbe zu verpassen? Um z.B. einen Roten/rötlichen Korkgriff hinzukriegen.

Holz kann man ja entsprechend beizen.

Und wenns nicht geht, woran liegts?

Dabei sollte der Charakter des Korks natürlich nicht geändert werden. Lackieren kann ich das auch so, fühlt sich aber dann nicht mehr wie Kork an.

Danke 
Holger


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kork einfärben*

Ich denke mal das es kein Problem ist,da mit Holzbeize in den gewünschten Farbtönen ran zu gehen.Kork ist ja schließlich Holz!Persönlich mag ich die von Clou.Rot da fällt mir
auch gleich mein Lieblingston ein,nämlich Mahagonie.Du kannst ja probeweise mal ein paar Flaschenkorken beizen.

Taxidermist


----------



## ~carphunter~ (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kork einfärben*

hi,
wieso färbt ihr denn den Kork? Nur wegen der Optik oder hat es einen Sinn?
Gruß Andy


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kork einfärben*

@Carphunter,Ich denke das wird ne rein kosmetische Maßnahme sein,also nur der Optik
wegen.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Ich schminke auch nicht,der Griff meiner alten Sportex hat den Schleim von ein paar hundert Hechten aufgesaugt.Ich werde ihn aber noch vor dem Frühjahr ein bischen mit Leinöl pflegen!1/3 Öl gemischt mit Terpentin,sonst klebt es.


----------



## ~carphunter~ (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kork einfärben*

ah ok, also ich schmincke mein Angeln nich! ;-)


----------



## hotabych (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kork einfärben*

noch vor ca. 25 Jahren habe ich mal einem alten Restaurator bei der Arbeit an einigen Möbelstücken über die Schulter schauen dürfen. Dieser hat sich an diversen leicht abgeschürften Stellen unter anderem auch mit einer relativ starken Lösung von Kaliumpermanganat ran getan. Je nach Holzart und stärke der Lösung kann man unterschiedliche Töne erzeugen. Eventuell  wäre es auch was für  Kork?

Gruß
Hotabych


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kork einfärben*

Kaliumpergamanat geht sicher auch,nur da würde ich wirklich ein paar Mischungsverhältnisse
testen,und auch die Verweildauer in dem Zeug, sonst wird es schnell ein schrilles Lila!
Ist übrigens auch Bestandteil von manchen Holzbeizen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kork einfärben*

@Geraetefetischist

Schau mal hier, er meint es geht gut und spannend finde ich das auch - eigentlich ist schwarz schöner als der maddelige Korkfarbton.
Die Sache mit der Langfristhaltbarkeit bleibt da noch son büschen offen ...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1829093&postcount=171


----------

